# API amonia test kit problem



## ballyvora4 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok this is going to sound strange but I bought the API master test kit today and tested my water in my main tank and all was good. I was clearly a yellow reading. Then I went to test my tank which I am currently trying to cylce with pure ammonia. I added the ammonia to the water several days ago and tested it today and it showed a yellow reading too? I smelled something fishy so I mixed some tap water with the pure ammonia out of the bottle and shaked it to mix and then did an ammonia test on that water. Came up as yellow again. I did the test 5 more times! All yellow. Now thats not possible. So there is something wrong. Anyone have any idea what is going on?

Btw I did the test correctly, added 8 drops of solution 1 and then 8 drops of solution 2, shaked for 5 seconds and waited 5 minutes.

I'm using Kleen Off ammonia and water solution. 

Kleen Off - The Free Freshwater and Saltwater Aquarium Encyclopedia Anyone Can Edit - The Aquarium Wiki

Any feedback would be appreciated


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Check the lot number on the amnmonia test bottles - the last four of the number (I think - it could be the first four) are the date the bottle was manufactured. After about two years from that date the tests really don't read true anymore.

Only thing I can think of, aside from maybe accidentally mixing the ammonia and nitrate bottles (they both have a #1 and #2 bottle).


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

How many days ago did you add ammonia? You should be adding it at least every couple of days to keep it at 4 ppm. If not that may be why your ammonia is showing low on the tank your cycling.


----------



## ballyvora4 (Aug 15, 2011)

The lot number is 83A1205

So what does that mean? :/

Added the ammonia 2 days ago. Still wouldn't explain why on testing the pure ammonia?


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

ballyvora4 said:


> The lot number is 83A1205


Means it was manufactured in December 2005. Might want to go get a new one.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

You should bring it back to the shop and ask for your money back, or a new one.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

As well as an expired test, did you shake the dropper bottles for about a minute each before dropping in the liquid? Sometimes the chemicals get all stuck to the bottom.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Not for the ammonia test.....one of them is bleach.


----------



## ballyvora4 (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh right....Crap....you try to save some money and get a bargain on ebay and this is what happens.....


----------



## harveya (Aug 12, 2011)

Hi holly12, the excessive shaking is really only needed for the nitrate no.2 bottle. While they all should be shaken (not stirred.....lol) it is really the nitrate test that is cirtical.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

ballyvora4 said:


> Oh right....Crap....you try to save some money and get a bargain on ebay and this is what happens.....


That's more complicated but you might as well try contacting the seller and explain what happened to see if you can get your money back, some sellers are honest.


----------

